# Stella McCartney for LeSportsac



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 20, 2008)

Stella McCartney's first limited editon collection for LeSportsac is now available at LeSportsac.com. 

For Spring/Summer 2008 Stella has put her signature functional fused with whimsy on all the designs ideal for the busy modern woman. Being a new mum herself, clever Stella added multi-functional features useful for toting diapers and baby bottles which also can be use for working women on the go to house laptops and water bottles. 

The range includes accessories, handbags, totes, backpacks, kids items, and luggage. Fabrics include a sweet pastel palette along with pop art prints and sporty color blocking. Small bunnies and swags of chains adorn many of the styles, upping the whimsical 'pop art' quotient that LeSportsac is known for. The bunnies remind me of Japanese artist, Takashi Murakami's characters. Murakami was recently featured at the LA County Museum of Art (MOCA).

In accordance with Stella's passion for eco-conscious designs, all of the toes and cases are made from100% recycled materials.

Available at LeSportsac.com


Source


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Apr 20, 2008)

*Sorry - But I don't care for it at all !



*


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't really care for any of them either.


----------



## sooperficial (Apr 21, 2008)

I think I am the only person I know that loves LeSportSac....

BUT the stuff I have I have bought at Marshall's. lol

I do NOT love it enough to pay full price.


----------



## Lia (Apr 21, 2008)

I loved the pale purse!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 21, 2008)

nice stuff. the rabbit bag is cute and funny, but my favorite is the one at the top right.


----------

